# How to put a signature on posts?



## The Writer's Realms (Dec 28, 2012)

I see people with posts that usually have a quotation or something wordy underneath their posts. I believe it's a signature that the user has to set. Am i accurate by saying so? And how does one go about making a signature?
Thanks!


----------



## Phietadix (Dec 28, 2012)

Click Settings on the top of the Screen. Then Look on the Left you should be able to click 'Edit Signature'.


----------



## The Writer's Realms (Dec 28, 2012)

Got it! Great thanks!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jul 16, 2013)

Are there any prerequisites to be able to edit or add a signature?

I do not see an option to edit mine under either Settings or My Profile (although that might just be a fault of mine... male pattern blindness).

Thanks!


----------



## Nihal (Jul 16, 2013)

If I remember it right, you must make at least five posts to be able to add a signature to your posts.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks, Nihal!


----------



## OlgaGodim (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks a lot. I've been wondering.


----------

